# Question on VPN



## itsaashish (Sep 12, 2016)

Hello.

I recently tried the free version of Hotspot Shield VPN and it seems to be working fine.

But have some queries(reference to attached photo)

1)NEtwork city : London(Routed internet connection). --- Does this mean one can find if the VPN is active? Say for example my ISP. Will it know i am using VPN?

2)Referrer :google.com.np(Nepal TLD) --- How can it track back to google nepal site if I am using VPN?

Does it mean, even after using VPN, one can retrack my IP to my city, at the least, if not pinpoint my exact location. Or is it because i am using the free version?

Additional suggestion would be great.

*www.imagebam.com/image/177645504112103

Reference photo


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 12, 2016)

itsaashish said:


> Hello.
> 
> I recently tried the free version of Hotspot Shield VPN and it seems to be working fine.
> 
> ...


1. Yes
2. There are many things which leaks your IP (ipleak.com)
Browser, gps, cookie, history
3. Yes. In any case your ip can be disclosed by ISP.
Pinpoint location can be found if you are regular user if not then it takes time. (That call tracking in movies in 60 seconds is all bullshit..)


Private Internet Access (PIA) and NordVPN are best as of now...
more reasons to use PIA: 
VPN Provider's No-Logging Claims Tested in FBI Case - TorrentFrea
We are removing our Russian presence - PI

Some free VPN's good for browsing only purpose..
"Free VPN service keeps logs, sometimes they sell users information to 3rd party, sometime they comply with DMCA and give them user's data . It is not good for torrenting.."
1. Zenmate
2. Betternet
3. CyberGhost
4. TunnelBear


Verify your vpn to see if it is working properly

IP/DNS Detect - What is your IP, what is your DNS, what informations you send to websites
*ipv6leak.com/
DNS leak tes
*www.cogipas.com/is-my-vpn-working/
*torguard.net/checkmytorrentipaddress.php
*www.bestvpn.com/blog/11984/check-torrent-ip/
*www.doileak.com

*Vpn logs  Activity (Usage) Logs: *
These are the kind of logs that you need to worry about and stay away from any provider that keeps such logs. 
The activity logs, also known as usage logs, are the details about your internet activity like the websites you visited, videos you watched, etc.

*Connection Logs:* 
Almost all vpn services keep connection logs. These logs pertain to the time duration of your vpn connection, the servers you connected, different IPs you connect to, the switches you made between vpn servers, and other similar information regarding your vpn sessions. 
These logs are not harmful if used ethically and some of the best vpn services use them to resolve technical issue and improve their overall performance.

_*Always read the privacy policy of the vpn provider.*_

_*There is no 100% guaranteed way to keep you safe online
*_
*Other than VPN Tools

1. Proxies* - check  *www.whatismyip.com
Proxy Server Lists
www.freeproxylists.net/
*proxylist.hidemyass.com/
*sockslist.net/

*2. IPFiltering* - list of addresses and ranges of malicious peers that will transmit junk  data (i.e. anti-P2P) or peers that may be intrusive on your net  privacy.
*
3. Seedboxes*
*seedboxgui.de/seedbox/ - Seedbox host list

*4. ipmagnet*
*5. checkmytorrentipaddress* - *torguard.net/checkmytorrentipaddress.php
*6. Peerblock* (*www.peerblock.com/) 
Peerblock IP List - *www.iblocklist.com/lists.php
*7. VPNCheck*

*Facts about VPN's*
Depending on the host and what they offer, slow down your internet speeds.
Bandwidth usage be can be tracked, as you are using ISP's internet to connect.


----------



## itsaashish (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks for the ton of info.


----------



## kunnusingh (Sep 27, 2016)

IP can also be leaked by Java, Flash, etc and your Internet provider can easily know that you are using VPN.

For security, I recommended to purchase a VPN and install your own VPN server. All logs, etc can be removed by you but do not use it for illegal activity else your server provider can suspend your VPS and check logs but still own VPN server is much secure than normal VPN sellers.

If you are using VPN for forum browsing then it can be possible to find your account by tracking your monitor size. Example: Two accounts have a same monitor size, OS, software but its so hard unless you are not using general monitor instead of unique type monitor like 32inch. (rarely peoples use 32inch monitor)


----------



## Chris_P (Nov 24, 2016)

Where did you hear CyberGhost is malware? You should read more relevantsources. If yo ucheck the BestVPN review you will see that CyberGhost is one of the most secure VPNs, it keeps no logs and it also allows torrenting in their premium version. You should get informed when choosing a VPN because those like PIA or HMA are not recommended because hey are in countries that force the mto keep user data, thus endanger your anonymous torrenting.


----------



## Chris_P (Nov 24, 2016)

Not all Free VPN keep logs and not all free VPN are bad. I'm surprised you recommend PIA as they are based in USA. Just a little bit research should make everyone understand why VPNs based in countries that are part of the Five Eyes Countries are a really bad idea. I would personally never use a VPN located in one of those countries. No matter what they claim they are bound to those specific laws that don't protect user privacy.
As for the free VPN selling data to third parties and so on, this is the case for those shady VPN companies, not for those that have a premium version and a clear no log policy. People are really giving misleading information that make me think they want to promote certain products. At least paint the whole picture if you want to provide some useful information.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 25, 2016)

It's not easy for the ISPs to detect the payload inside the VPN traffic, since most of it uses ESP which essentially encrypts the actual content. Thought, it depends a lot on the type of VPN technology being used. There are many types of VPN tunnels out there, most offer encryption and high end security but at their own cost.
I work on a lot of VPN devices in my profession on a day to day basis , and I can tell you that nobody would want to spend the resources tapping into the content inside a VPN traffic as it's painful and not possible all the time. You do it only when there has been a major disaster or threat - otherwise no one bats an eye for casual traffic.

- - - Updated - - -



> Facts about VPN's
> Depending on the host and what they offer, slow down your internet speeds.
> Bandwidth usage be can be tracked, as you are using ISP's internet to connect.



Yes - a lot of resources are spent on encapsulating and encrypting the VPN traffic and then the reverse, plus it may take some additional hops so there definitely is loss in speed.
VPN actually uses a bit more of the bandwidth than what the actual content would. Why ? Because the traffic going through VPN tunnel would contain the actual content + the information which helps in securing the tunnel, data,etc.

- - - Updated - - -

There are typically two types of VPN tunnels :
One is between end-to-end hosts, i.e. a tunnel is created between the end machines and the entire data is encrypted. A typical example would be a tunnel you can create between your PC and your friend's PC. Practically Nothing in between can tamper or take a look into what you're doing as all they would see is some sort of communication between you and your friend's PC regardless of what you do and where you go after connecting to each other.

Then there are tunnels which are created between your PC and a VPN device on the other End. The communication between you and the Device is secure, but whatever happens to the data after it crosses that device is not safe.

I have answered this from implementation perspective and not a regular internet user.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Dec 4, 2016)

If you guys are that concerned why not try TOR?


----------

